# First grow



## Larnek (Jun 23, 2008)

So played with some bagseed for a bit, very skunkish and good high even tho it was entirely seeded. Got 3 going outdoors and 1 staying in that I've begun LSTing to try it out. I have 4 nirvana citral germing right now to plant into cups soon as they pop. I've ghettomade a grow tent out of a portable closet and tarp cut into sections and semi sealed with duct tape. Works fairly well, jsut gonna throw another layer of cloth over it to completely block the light out. Inside is a 400w cooltube that I'm planning on venting into the wall and up into attic. Anyone ever tried this? Not planning on doing a complete pipe to the attic just into the wall space that in theory opens into the attic. Hoping this will work well for it. Tube is 6in but thinking will put a reducer to 4in for the fans and piping. Not sure on intake yet as I haven't done exhaust yet, going to see if a fan is needed or if it will pull enough air in on its own. Fan will be however many computer fans I have left over, I know I have 2 that will work for sure. Thinking one on each end of cooltube, one pulling in from tent other pulling from other end and into pipe. We'll see how it works but I'm pretty pumped to someday smoke ma own! Here's some pics of the LSTed bagseed and of the ghettocloset. Any recommendations, comments, critiques more than welcome!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 23, 2008)

In a cool tube, you should have it venting. It's too enclosed for it not to have some cooling IMO. 
O'wise you plant isn't showing signs of heat stress so looks like you got it set up...just becareful of flammable materials. Some of those tarps are made of some combustible stuff.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like your off to a good start. good luck


----------



## Larnek (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh yeah definately venting it before any of my babies going in there. Ran a heat test and it gets about 110 inside tent with it sealed and unvented. I'm going to store tomorrow to get 4" tubing to vent it into the wall. I'm guessing it will relieve much of the heat issues. The ballast doesn't get too hot and it sits outside of tent so it shouldn't iimpact it too terribly much. I was worried the same about heat and tarp as well so I tested it with it open first, then sealed it, then closed up closet finally. No noticable wear on tarp, no soft spots, melty spots etc. There will be a oscillating fan inside also so tha should help with any hot spots that may happen also. I'm thinking I may need an intake to the closet but will see after the exhaust. I'm starting with the exhaust and will go from there. I think thats likely the best way to experiment with it.


----------



## Larnek (Jun 24, 2008)

Question about LST also, how close to the top should I be tying off? I've tied twice now, waited until I had a good set of branches to tie down, but it leaves about an inch above it. I'm thinking that means the apical meristem is still recieving the most of the auxins but I was afriad to tie it off an higher becuase it looked like it would damage those tender new leaves... Opinions?


----------



## caseyeffintaylor (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good,
Keep us updated


----------



## Melissa (Jun 24, 2008)

*sorry cannot answer your q on lst ,,but goodluck eace:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ref* the Venting into the attic

man you need to think real hard about this 1.

If your not gona be using any ducting, you are asking an awful lot.

You will be venting warm air into a space that will be cooler

This will lead to condensation

Condensation will lead to a whole lot of other issues.

Mold being 1 of them.

This can lead to "Sick House Syndrome"

Other issues during the winter are also a possibility with the condensation freezing on the underside of you roof.

You really don't want to go there.

As for the fans, they seem kinda small to me.

Were there no recommendations listed with this setup?

If not have a look see at the manufactures website.

Good luck with your grow


----------



## Larnek (Jun 24, 2008)

Good points I didn't think of bud.uncle. My thought is to get an 8 ft length of ducting to get into the attic. When I went up there the other day it appears both bathroom exhaust fans duct up into the attic and that's the end of it. I'm in the deep south so no worries about freezing but condensation and mold is a worry. With attic temps easily in the 110's already I don't BELIEVE it will be a problem now but maybe in the fall. I'll definately have to keep an eye on it. As for the setup it was entirely DIY and I forgot to write down recommendations for myself..  I think one fan is a 120mm 78 cfm, other is an 80mm so likely 30 cfm. With my cabinet being 3ft by 2 ft by 5.5ft that gives me about 33 cubic feet so it SHOULD be enough if my math and current knowledge is correct. I will update later today after I install it all to see how it works.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

No worries Larnek

I am not that familiar with construction and or codes in the US.
As for the vents, with out researching myself those kinda figures never stick in my mind. 
I do however always kinda go bigger.
My own calcs many years ago showed that a 400hps should have been ample for my growroom, so I got a 600hps. 
I later wished that I had had 2 400hps as plants on the margins did show different growth patterns. 
This was not so bad as it led me to visually inspect all plants and move the trays they sat in around every day. 
Which in turn allowed me to spot any issues early.

Best of luck m8


----------



## Larnek (Jun 25, 2008)

Well vent system went in fine until I hit a unknown about crossbeam in wall, so now trying to decide what I want to do. I can do another hole and go over the crossbeam but I'm gonna be pissed if I hit another one somewhere. Got a 85 cfm 120mm computer fan running off a 12v pack that does a good amount of air movement, not sure if its enough yet however. Its fine with CFLs and fluoro tube on, gets a bit warm with that HPS tho. It was mid 90s after a few hours on a crappy thermometer that likes to stick so I'm hoping thats all it got up to. Closet itself is still pretty warm, likely 80-85 with ballast outside tent so the tent intake isn't going to do as much good as I'd like. Trying to decide how to get some more air in the closet without doing further demolition and without pissing off an already pissy ladyfriend.


----------



## Larnek (Jun 26, 2008)

Germed 4 Nirvana Citrals in papertowel in a ziplock on computer 4 days ago, next day had nice 1/8th inch tap roots so popped em in my fox farms and now have 3 babies seedlings popping up with little leaves today. Very nice! Unfortunately my tent is still staying pretty darn hot with all the lights on 85-95 at leaf level, so may have to rethink what I want to do. Currently there is a 4ft T-12 dual tube fluoro set up at about a 40 degree angle to be close to seedlings on one side and above 3 gal bag with bagseed on other. Bagseed also has a 4 CFL reflector above it. Temp readings are at bagseed level. Above it all is the HPS. I really want to keep the different light freqs in the tent but may have to sacrifice and go for just HPS for veg too. Not enough CFL's for when the Citrals are bigger and not enough money to get more to veg with just those. Pretty sure I want to keep it how it is and make a bigger intake with one of those 8in tornado fans. That will lose my neg pressure which sucks for smell purposes however. Actually should see if I can't rig that same tornado fan to the cool tube and then put the 85 cfm fan as intake which is actually much smarter. I'm glad I'm bouncing ideas off of you guys as I just realized that! :doh:
Picture time! 1st off is new babies. One on right hasn't shed seat coat yet so I'll give it a day and remove it if not done yet. Also have a little one poking out to the right of these I didn't take picture of. 
2nd is bagseed I tried LSTing with, need to tie down again but I don't like my current way so going to get some wire. 
3rd is the ones that will eventually be outside but I've been messing around with topping to see how I like it with them. 
4th is the funky setup I have, the cooltube is above the level I can get good pic at as tent now opens from the bottom, venting goes to right and rear into the wall.
5th is the fierce guardian and 6th is princess who oversees.
If anyone didn't notice I fricken love this gardening, experimenting and DIY stuff. Its almost as good as the end result! :farm:


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have the same situation with the heat.  My grow is under CFls and will reach the lower 90Fs at the most.  I've done a previous grow, using Nirvana Citral (did u get it cause it was on sale? i did) where the temps weren't as stable and could reach 100F .  Fortunately, but unfortunately the plant became a healthy male .  Learning from my mistakes and with the advice of others (this forum is better than the others i use), If your temps are gonna remain in the 90Fs add some C02 (if temps become the 'desirable' range C02 is not needed), I use the DIY (add to your collection) Sugar, yeast (bakers is best), and H20.  The only difference would be the watering.  Because of the higher heat, the plant may require more watering days.  I use to use the finger in the dirt to check the soil, but there are some things that worried me about it; i.e. damaging roots, spot checking because some parts may still be moist.  So i now use the lift technique.  The lift technique is so easy you think you're doing it wrong.
1.  Fill your pots with your growing mediums.
2.  Lift to feel how heavy the pot is unwatered.
3.  Water the mediums thoroughly so there is run-off.
4.  Lift to feel how heavy the pot is watered.
5.  Remember the differences and water accordingly.

Hope this helps.  I will be doing a Citral grow without pictures.  My post is under "pictureless grow...where's your imagination".  

Aloha, lunch break
kailiwela44


----------



## Larnek (Jul 1, 2008)

I've seen some people try that CO2 method on here and the arguement as to whether it works or not. I guess it certainly doesn't hurt to try! As for watering I have been doingit much more with the heat and so far so good. Bagseed is already much bigger, and I'm twisting it around edge of bag, need a new pic! Got 3 citral seedlings that survived fine, 4th one I can't find a seed in it so I think I missed a step!  As for the seeds I did by em cause they were cheap, but also cause they're reported to have a cleaner growing smell, as well as being based on afghani weed I hope they handle the heat in my box better. I've been there and can guarantee it gets above 85 degrees!


----------



## Larnek (Jul 3, 2008)

So got some new pictures of all the ladies. Been lowering my HPS down to see how close I can get, made it to about 10 inches before leaves on the bagseed got upturned edges and fried a little bit where there was water still on the leaves from watering this morning. Other than that looking pretty decent, got a little stretch on one of the seedlings because I didn't rebury her when I got back from a weekend trip like I did the other 2, thought she would be fine but will just have to put in deeper when transplanted. Still dealing with heat issues but I don't trust my crappy thermometer because it keeps sticking, but guessing 80-90s. Not so hot that I sweat instantly but warm enough. Currently leave door open to room so it can get enough AC in there. Need to figure out something better tho. Anyways on to the pictures. Top down on the LSTed bagseed. Gonna try to wrap her all the way around that 3 gallon grow bag. Then a close up on how much she's loving the bending. Getting leaves popping up all over the open areas. Last is the 3 Citral seedings, one in the back is a tad tall but I'm sure will be fine until transplant in about week or two. Hopefully the bagseed recovers quickly, I've already burnt her up once as a child so she should be used to it..


----------



## Larnek (Jul 5, 2008)

Everything has been going pretty good with the ladies. Temps have stayed high but showing minimal heat stress. Finally got a humidity gauge today showing about 20% inside!   Plate of water went down on floor, will see how it looks by tomorrow may need more of it! Temps stay around 90 near ground, more like 95 in direct light at plant top. Some minor upturn to edges that I think should be eased with higher humidity. All in all looking very good, tied down again last night. Citrals are growing nicely, 2nd node of serrated leaves were looking good this morning. Started adding a small amount of Foxfarms big bloom in water of those. Bagseed is up to full dosage every other watering. I do believe I will start flowering at some point this week. Ready to get busy! No pics as I'm stuck at work for the next day but I hope to be pleasantly surprised by big new growth of seedlings tomorrow. Also I think I've finished Ghettobox Mark III, got it completely light proofed with 4mil black poly I found onsale today! Also put a new exhaust hole in wall that feels like it travels all the way to attic, will get up there tomorrow and make sure but 4in exhaust went in about 2-3 feet upwards at least without hitting anything. Hope it will help with ambient temps as I was heating the space of closet from 4ft down with exhaust. Not too hot at all just obvious warmth to walls. Now it should vent all the way up into attic. We'll see what temps look like tomorrow!


----------



## Larnek (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh and when I say small amount of Big Bloom I mean small amount. Something like 1/8th dosage. Just had a little bit of yellowing to seed leaves and wanted to get them a taste of goodness!


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 7, 2008)

Still looking good.  
I try to keep air from the intake blowing onto my plants to "cool off" the girls.  
If you have a regular oscilating fan in front of your A/C, it cools the room by distributing the cool air faster--makes on A/C work just as well as two.  Maybe you can have a fan positioned this way pointing to where you need.  If not maybe a series of fans to help the air blown where you need it.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah my intake is currently blowing across a plate of water onto my plants to try to keep em a little more moist. Older fan leaves are kinda brittle and subject to burn easily if water is left on em. You can see some in the top view of the pictures. Just wanted to put some PORN up for people to look at. My bush is getting quite a bit bushy. Its hard even for me to tell where the growth tip is at because i have new branches flying up everywhere. ( Its the left a little up of center of the plant in 1st pic  ) I'm sure this is gonna make harvesting a PITA but I'm ok with that! :ignore: Also putting some close up on what I THINK is preflowers, still in 18/6 but this one is a good 6 weeks old now so it should be preflowers. I don't think you can tell sex from just these but if so it looks like little pistils hanging out and no balls so I'm keeping the fingers crossed! The 3 citrals continue to look good. Middle one is stretching a little, not sure why as under same 4 bulb CFL worklight inside tent with HPS. Hoping still to set into 12/12 by end of the week! I wanna know what cameras you guys use for your great bud pics and stuff, its a pain to try to get focus on the preflowers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2008)

hey Larnek..looking good... cant tell by the pic wheather female or not..but did want to say that I found useing the small coper wire to tie them down with cuts into the stalk..I like to use pipe cleaners (green of cours )..or even green ground wire..it  has a soft sheating over it..to rase the Humdity try takeing a bowl of water and put a ar stone in it...not sure how well a plate of water does..wth the heat that high..be sure to keep a good eye out for those mites....dont look like you got them but they do love HEAT..but all in all I have enjoyed your Grow...keep us posted but most of KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Larnek (Jul 7, 2008)

Noticed the cutting into the stem myself, it was all I could find. I don't plan on tying down too much longer but my next go round will have the pipe cleaners. I dunno why I couldn't find a store with em, but I swear I couldn't. I didn't even think about the air stone, but with the heat and fans blowing over them it evaporates pretty darn fast. I've been putting a tray of ice cubes plus plate every morning and its just about evaporated by nighttime. I figured ice is easier to work with on a plate and a little cool breeze can't hurt with my temps. Got the go ahead today to move the tent into the other room and closet. Room stays MUCH cooler prolly 5-10 degrees and the closet is bigger so I hope the temps will drop a bit more.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you still can not find some pipe cleaners look at an arts n crafts store.  I had a hard time finding them also.  Believe it or not K-mart & wal-mart did not have them--at least the type of pipe cleaner we're looking for.  I got some bright yellow so i can tell exactly where its placed and what grows in or around it.  
i wish i had pictures on my post but my citrals are bushy and lots of new growth coming.  The male citral i got rid of grew lots of lower branches  and, what should have been, a long cola.  If you looked into cloning i'm pretty sure the Citrals would be a good candidate because of all the lower branching it creates.

happy toking,
kailiwela44


----------



## Larnek (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm done with LSTing anyways so I just make sure to loosen all the wires so it just easily keeps the plant down without pulling too much. Doesn't look like any real damage. Yeah my kmart and walmart didn't have it either, and I thought they had near everything. Today my bagseed got a little heat damage cause my oscillating fan got stuck off somehow, twisted the leaves on top just a bit, dried out the rest a little more. Still nice and green just a few more brown spots . Hope to have the grow moved to other closet by tonight.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 10, 2008)

In other news, went out to check my 2 outdoor plants and they were gone.. 1 still had a little leaf material left at site, other just gone gone:hairpull:. Doesn't hurt me feelings tooooooo bad as I just put em out like a week ago and they were the runty and stressed out of their minds practice plants I had to begin with. However while looking around I started following some other trails and found 2 sativa's that are already out there. So maybe other grower chopped em, i dunno... I'm not too spiteful as they were obviously there first, much better looking than mine. Pretty darn close, within about 200 meters from my plants. Shoulda went around more when I was planting to begin with. 
Indoor is still going good. Bagseed got untied yesterday in preparation for flower. Still stayed mostly down where it was, nice thick thick stem I pinched/supercropped? prior to tying down has grown completely sideways. Nice and bushy, you can see new leaf sites starting all over the place at every node. Preflowers all over (stalks I think they're called?) but nothing sexed yet, crossing fingers for a girl as I think it will be some nice stuff. Thinking of cloning for when she turns out as a girlie just to make sure I have. Will definately trying cloning citrals as well.
Citrals going good as well. Seems people still have wildly varying genetics with this strand and I think I'm already seeing some. 2 are very similar to each other, while the one on right is kinda smaller, very much more stretchy. Oh well I guarantee I'll smoke whatever it makes! All have had soil added up to the base of seed leaves for extra support as a just in case. All are on their 3rd node, 1st 5 part leaf growing in. Gonna postpone flowering till next week to give it a little more grow time. Plan on putting into 3 gallon bags as well this weekend. I know its a little early but want to give a few days in new container prior to starting flower. 
And of course some green porn for everyone!


----------



## Larnek (Jul 14, 2008)

Transplanted my Citrals into their final home, 3 gallon grow bags. Unfortunately I ran out of soil so they are probably only in 2 gallon of soil each..  My fault but since they are going into flower within the week it shouldn't be too horrible on em. Gonna give em a couple days to recoup from the transfer first of course. The bagseed has gone wild since I untied her. New leaves shooting out everywhere now that they all get light. My closet heat is getting worse and the fiance is too lazy to get her closet cleaned up so I can move it in there so I've had to turn the HPS off for now. So its under weak light, the 40 w verticle fluoro and 4 CFLs, I figure that is better than 100 degree temps. Came home last night to the girl having the door shut and temps inside around 110.  Leaves did a weird stretch upwards but have since resumed normalicy with no apparent leaf damage which is nice and amazing. :woohoo: Have a 1/3 hp 216 cfm dayton squirrel cage on the way that will become my light exhaust fan so I think I'm gonna have ventilation issues handled, just want it another room cause I'm sure this thing is gonna SCREAM.  And now for the pics!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 14, 2008)

how old is that plant ???the 1 from the begining of the post


----------



## Larnek (Jul 15, 2008)

Ehhhhhh... Its about 7 weeks. Its gonna thru some nute burn and light burn and experimentation so its not as big as it could be tho.
I posted this elsewhere but since its my journal I'm throwing this up here too if anyone can help.
Currently a 110 cfm CPU type fan is pulling from 3x2x6 tent thru cooltube 400 HPS light into 4 inch duct exhaust going out the back of my tent into wall. Temps are nasty, to keep 88-95 degrees I have to keep tent open with closet open. 2 small 80mm comp fans running as intakes, 8 inch oscillating fan set up to pull air from outside closet in.
So I have a 216 cfm squirrel cage fan on the way here to deal with heat issues, and moving into another larger closet that is less used. I was thinking of using the squirrel fan as strictly a light exhaust, 4 inch intake from bottom of closet door thru light and into wall. Use the 110 cfm fan as a tent exhaust into room, or maybe into wall as well. I worry about the back flow from HPS pushing back into tent exhaust if i do that. Or should I just suck from tent with the squirrel cage thru the light and not have a dedicated light intake? That leaves me with the 110 cfm fan as an intake or tent exhaust to closet. The 80mm computer fans will continue their duty as intake fans, but only suck from closet interior as I don't think they have anywhere near enough pull for a 4in ducting. With the equipment available what would be the best setup possible?


----------



## Larnek (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my nute burn on the bagseed (which you can see on last post in pics on bottom right of plant) has gotten worse without additional feedings so I flushed it out with about 2 gallons of water. pH coming out appears to be 6.0 so i really need to pick up some lime to top the soil with. I know a true flush takes what like 3 times the growing medium volume but with as slow as the nute burn has leached up the plant I don't think it really really needs a full on attack. Top still has significant nice green growth, its only the bottom leaves which are burnin up. Plant has become significantly bushier, and i did tie it down again while I'm waiting on my fan to arrive. I figure might as well keep it low and bushy and let the citrals grow until my tent is really ready to be self containing which should be monday or tuesday. Got the venting situation fixed a little bit, alternate running the HPS most the time except midday when I run the fluoros so temps stay below 95. Hover at 90-92 with the HPS, 85-87 or so with just fluoros and CFLs. the oscillating fan is currently in weird place drying the tent bottom out, I just flushed into the floor since its waterproof and I figured the heat and fan running on it will assist evaporation and give the closet a bit more humidity, as it currently sits around 30 with light on. I really want it higher (55 or so) to ease some of the strain on the leaves from the high temps. More humidity means the stoma can stay open longer with less water loss, hopefully helping keeping some moisture in the leaves and stopping any heat burns. I haven't noticed too much yet but taking precautions is much easier than fixing problems. 

Anyway on to the pics, burn pic first, ugly but not horrible, its a plant, it will survive and continue on so not worried, next look at how much bushier it is getting, got a pretty awesome "S" bend in the stem now, working on getting it all around the bag. Starts in middle pot, comes towards camera, up and humps back down then to left of picture goes up and humps back down again, I'm having fun with it. Citrals looking good still, very tiny bit of yellowing on tips of lowest leaves of 2 (not shown in pics), guess they really don't need much feeding like I've heard, did about 1/4 strength, seems to have loved it other than yellow tip, as they have really exploded. Lastly is the tent as of right now.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 18, 2008)

It really sucks about the temperature issue you have.  From what i've read and IMO, extra C02 can really be benificial for heat issues--not ideal, but temporary like mcgyver style.  While observing my plants.  I did notice that the growth slowed down a bit when i took out my co2.  I've gotten advice from another forum that the stoma, if in veg, open up during higher levels of temperatures, but should be supplemented with co2.  Anything higher is risking hermies or no growth--IMO seeds are either female or male, but the growers are what creates the hermies.  
During flowering, it was suggested that temperature should be lowered as much as possible for better yields.  I did get mixed reviews on how higher temperature affects quality.
As far as the yellowing on the Citrals i have the same problem with my #1, and had the same with the male i grew prior.  At first i thought it was normal, but my #2 hasn't showed those yellowing traits yet.  I don't think you should be too worried about yellowing as long as there are no other issues with those leaves; i.e. curled leaves, disfigured new growth...etc.  Hope this helps.  Continue strong.  I look forward to seeing our results with Citral in about 8 weeks.

have a nice weekend,
kailiwela44


----------



## Larnek (Jul 24, 2008)

Plants all saw they're first 12 hour night today. Running lights 830p-830a. Hope to see sex within 2-3 days or so on the big one, maybe a week or so on the small citrals. Will update pics when I get some change.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 25, 2008)

The male citral i had showed sex about three to four weeks after i put the light on 12/12--i don't have my grow log at work for accurate time frames.  Keep in mind that he was only vegged on 24/0 for two weeks.  The two Citrals i currently have just past one week on the 12/12 and has yet to show sex.  Both are about one month old.  

After one week from switching the lights, My non-LST (#2) Citral had exploded with lower growth.  I didn't realize how much growth there would be since i attempted to take cuttings from the male plant .  Both plants have almost doubled their height since the switch.  Does your Citral plant have alternating nodes yet?  How bout smell?  #1 smell Earthy and #2 smell skunky.

lots of aloha,
kailiwela44


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet setup!!  Nice plants


----------



## Larnek (Jul 25, 2008)

So temp issues were fixed by the update to the cooling system. Air is pulled thru cool tube, to squirrel cage on shelf above tent, where it goes straight up into a closed off space within the attic. Intake is 96 or whatever cfm computer fan sucking in a 2 foot right anglish vent. I tried under the door but just didn't flow enough so I have to leave closet door cracked a little. Which is fine because I have way more negative pressure than positive from the fans so shouldn't be a stink problem, and hoping going thru insulation in attic will scrub smell out before it sinks back into house. Something I should keep an eye, or nose, out for. Anyhow temps stay in 80s light on now, low 70s when light first come on. I haven't had all the lights on yet either, I'll try the fluoro today when lights come on and keep an eye on temps. Pics will be updated tonight when I go in there. The bagseed looked like it might want to show sex tonight, almost showed a hint this morning, the preflowers looked like they might want to split into paired pistils in a few places, maybe after this last "night" they'll have decided. My citrals still have about 1-2 weeks to be sexually mature so I don't doubt they'll take longer. Oh and they popped soil 6/25 so 3.8 weeks veg. Oh again, I may be stoned to the point of organizational failure and forgetfulness rates are high, I watered last night with a suspension of ground lime and water, soaked a fair amount into the soil, hoping it will buffer the soil up a little bit. Will give a couple days and check what the runoff is looking like before trying again.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 31, 2008)

Bagseed was confirmed male. And it was freaking getting big too. So pulled it tonight. :sigh: I may be lucky and seeing the first pistils on 2 others of the citrals however.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

How is the nute burn going?


----------



## Larnek (Jul 31, 2008)

Well since it was only on the big bagseed and i chopped it last night, its pretty good now!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear... You harvesting?


----------



## Larnek (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh nope, it turned out male! Sucks but oh well.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 2 confirmed females out of 3, whooopeee!!! No signs from the 3rd one yet, hoping that to be a plus as there is definitely no balls yet, just waiting for those pistils to pop out! Fed them their first round of flowering nutes tonight as well, fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom. Under 1/4 strength combined, 1/3 gallon to each plant. Here is a pic of the whole garden now, no pics of flowers yet as they are still really small and don't think this camera will cut it. They are starting to get a tiny bit stinky, very odd smell, lemony muskiness. No real odor outside of closet still as the only exhaust goes into attic, tho I must need another exhaust to make negative pressure since the smell is escaping the tent.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 3, 2008)

2 confirmed females! :woohoo: And the 3rd sure looks like it had tiny pistillate formations at 1 alternating node so maybe 3 for 3 citral females out of non-feminized seeds. I must be doing something right, and have some good luck too! Also attempting to clone one of the females for a future mother, took a lower branch with 2 nodes, no opened preflowers on it, placed in mini humid dome under 2 CFLs and its perked up very nicely since I cut it 6 hours ago so hoping for the best.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 3, 2008)

Definitely 3 for 3 females. :woohoo: Attempted clone still looks great. Hope it turns out alright, trying without rooting hormone and a week into flower makes it a toss up but we'll see!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds good buddie.. How is the odor now.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 4, 2008)

It smells oh so yummy indeed. Haven't gotten the duct work I needed to update vent system yet so I still get a bit in the room outside closet where the plants are but nothing really horrible and pungent yet.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> It smells oh so yummy indeed. Haven't gotten the duct work I needed to update vent system yet so I still get a bit in the room outside closet where the plants are but nothing really horrible and pungent yet.


 

Too bad women didn't smell like MJ in flower. lol


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 4, 2008)

congrats on the 100%.  I haven't figured out what type of "fabric softner" my Citral smells like...have you? 

Stay irie,
kailiwela44


----------



## Larnek (Aug 4, 2008)

Hahah, if my woman smelt like MJ I'd be even more of a perv with her...

As for the fabric softener, some sort of lemony-skunk.  No where near as bad as the skunk bagseed I had. That was smelling up prior to hitting 12/12.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Hahah, if my woman smelt like MJ I'd be even more of a perv with her...
> 
> As for the fabric softener, some sort of lemony-skunk.  No where near as bad as the skunk bagseed I had. That was smelling up prior to hitting 12/12.


 
:angrywife:  lol.  maybe you can have her walk through the girls when they get sticky and smell more.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 7, 2008)

End of the 2nd week of flower for my citrals. All are doing great. A little bit of oddness with what appears nute burn on very bottom small leaves, which is kinda baffling seeing I've only fed them once since flower with weak solution and it was several days afterwords that leaves showed some browning,  but I've seen other citrals do the same on here. 1st pic is the biggest of em, buds popping out everywhere on it. 2nd pic is all 3 out in the normal light for a photoshoot. Big one in middle, one on left is just barely behind. One on right seems way behind. Didn't show sex for several days after the others. Oh well its still growing fine!  Clone is still doing great. Today it looked like it may have had some new growth already which is think is crazy early but I may have just been mistaking.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good minus the nute burn.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking promising.  Keep it up.  Thanks for the in4

have a nice weekend,
kailiwela44


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good......KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

looking good... can wait to harvest time!


----------



## Larnek (Aug 11, 2008)

You aren't the only one SirSmokesaLot! Decided to do a quick green porn update for everyone! Set up final stage of vent system last night, 6in inline assist fan, 250cfm free air. Draws straight out top-middle of tent, to a 'Y' in ceiling where it meets exhaust drawn thru light and goes into attic space. Smell still isn't bad up there so will wait until it starts to stink prior to throwing my DIY carbon filter on top of that vent. Temps stay great now, low 80s, maxing at mid 80s at the light. Can hold hand against cooltube now, plants are about 5 inches away and freakin love it. Several inches of grow every night I open to check em. Still feeding Tiger Bloom with no issues. Every few days a bottom leaf abcsisses but never moves up off the bottom leaves so I think its just genetics. The big girl (gotta love the big girls!) is looking oh so yummy, not that the others aren't! Close up pics are of her. I can't wait to smoke them all! Kinda on a no smoking adventure till the other leading lady in my life has her surgery so it doesn't tempt her into smoking. So about 5-6 weeks of no smoke left, on top of the last 1-2 weeks. So these ladies ought to hit me like a ton of bricks. I can't wait. :headbang2:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice Mj Porn.lol


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 11, 2008)

Can't wait for Part II of you mj porn


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

OH YA..lol .. Lets go.....Where is it? Darn I missed it...lol


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good man


----------



## Larnek (Aug 17, 2008)

End of week 3 and the ladies are doing great. The big girl seems a couple days ahead of the other still, starting to get frosty already, cola is thickening up pretty nice, at least I think so for a week 3. Don't have much to compare it other than other people's pics tho. I meant to get some more green porn last night but was too drunk at the time, so will update tonight with some nice pics for those interested.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm very interested!

  I'm tellin' you man, those buds will explode during the last week. You wont want to pluck em' just because they might get a little bigger. I almost wanted to wait 12 weeks into flowering. If you come up against this problem, I would wait, my most mature one was by far the best in between high/stone I've had in a while. Almost psychedelic in some cases. You're gonna love it. The only thing I can think that is wrong, is that I've only went through about 3 oz. myself and It doesn't seem to affect me as much anymore..already.

  ...I can't wait for those pictures though! hurry!


----------



## Larnek (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's the promised green porn! Sorry for the lateness. The close ups are on the biggest of them, but the one of the left of all of them is really catching up. The middle one is still scrimpy, but it was also the last to show sex and last to hit grow spurt. Now they are all near even in height so I hope it catches up with bud production. Buds feel mighty thick, but once again I have nothing to compare it to. Last one is a lower side bud of the big girl to show how frosty all the buds are getting, not just the top. I love it! The buds smell very lemony fresh when touched, not too "weedy" at all actually.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

My lips are dreweling.lol


----------



## Larnek (Aug 20, 2008)

Oooweee... Having a bum few days with the missus so we decided to try a bit of premature bud last night. Took off a small side nug of the big girl, quick dried it and got a goooooood 4-5 hits off it. I thought for sure it would shrink down more than it did but it really is that thick. And potent already... Wicked headhigh, could hardly stay still. Went into super cleaning mode and then later while laying down into a near psychodelic experience.. Thought for sure I had magic powers and could "feel" sight and sound in the dark. Very trippy and at least 5 weeks early I am beyond impressed. I can't wait for what its like when mature!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome buddy... Glad the smoke was bomdigadie. lol


----------



## smokybear (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds great. Just be patient and I'm sure it will blow your mind. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow Congrats on your 3/3 ladies!!!!!!!!  Looking forward to how this turns out!!!


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 20, 2008)

Alright!  i hope i can get the same from my Citrals.  

Be patient then enjoy,
kailiwela44

ps  hope you n the Missus are cool.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 29, 2008)

Guess what time it is? If you guessed harvest you're amazingly 3 weeks early (estimated). :holysheep:  So about 5 weeks into flowering now. These babies have gone bonkers already. I have less than a foot of clearance left in my 5 ½ ft tent. Not really sure what I'm gonna do if they have another growth spurt. Temps at the top are already a bit of a problem as you can see from some burnt leaves, killed the fluoros in there so just HPS is on now. These buds are wicked thick. I've sampled a smaller "popcorn" one and got 2 days worth of bowl hits out of it. Smell is pretty fantastic. It isn't a super strong skunk smell at all, no smell outside of growtent. Inside is a lemony citrusy weed orgasm. Tried to get some decent trich pics but didn't do great but trust me when I say they are getting frosty. Out to the tips of the bud leaves in fact. 
And now fora bunch of green porn for you horndogs out there, forgot what order that I put em in but will try to figure it out as I go. 

First 3 are of the "big girl" from previous posts. She's now in a race with the "mid" girl to who really will be the biggest. The mid was shooting by till the heat damage you can see in these next ones. You can see by the 3rd pic that it really is frosty. Thats not even a cola set, its about a foot down from top, just best angle I could get for focus.
Next 2 are the "mid girl". For size comparisons my hand is 8 inches from base of hand to middle finger and 3 inches across at base of fingers.
Next is the "small girl". Shes actually the tallest but the least filled out, not sure why but she still doesn't look bad still! She started flowering almost a week behind the other 2 so who knows.
Last is the best I could do of the whole lesbian experience! I tried to do better but I was just too excited. :hubba: A couple inches of the bottom now showing. Overall height of middle one 34" from top of soil to top of cola. I'm proud of my girls! :clap: :banana: :headbang:


----------



## Larnek (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone have any good ideas on how to bend these babies down a little bit? They just won't stop growing vertically still and I don't want em to get any closer to HPS, about 6 inches or so as it is?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

With yarn.lol just tie them down little bit every day till you get them down where you need them. I like to do it that way so you don't snap the stalk.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking awesome!:holysheep:


----------



## kailiwela44 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yo Larnek.  did you take harvest pic?


----------



## Larnek (Dec 27, 2008)

I did indeed, but lost track of this place for a while. Now that I'm in my 2nd grow I should be around a bit more. On to da porn! This is after curing for a bit, don't remember the time frame anymore. A bit over 3 oz off the 3 plants so I was pretty damn happy about it. Especially since i smoked off it for about 3 weeks prior to harvest exclusively. Bad farmer! It was freaking fantastic stuff, and unfortunately I had to get rid of 2 oz of it due to some wild personal problems that have since been resolved. So on to grow journal 2 coming to a theatre near you.


----------



## Larnek (Dec 27, 2008)

I did indeed, but lost track of this place for a while. Now that I'm in my 2nd grow I should be around a bit more. This is after curing for a bit, don't remember the time frame anymore. A bit over 3 oz off the 3 plants so I was pretty damn happy about it. Especially since i smoked off it for about 3 weeks prior to harvest exclusively. Bad farmer! It was freaking fantastic stuff, and unfortunately I had to get rid of 2 oz of it due to some wild personal problems that have since been resolved. So on to grow journal 2 coming to a theatre near you. On to da porn! Note this is a 1 lb ziplock size bag and those bugs were pretty damn dense. Damn damn dense.. How i miss thee.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 27, 2008)

now thats a healthy bag!


----------

